# Macron: E' finita l'era dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2022)

Macron in un discorso alla nazione annuncia l'arrivo di tempi molto duri e "la fina dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza" . Un' affermazione non molto confortante per i Francesi e a ruota per tutti gli europei...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2022)

Tralasciando la cacata della spensieratezza dopo anni di lockdown e greenpass, ma perché la Francia tappezzata di centrali nucleari che tutti vogliono dovrebbe avere problemi di un qualche tipo per i costi dell'energia, gas e quant'altro?


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la cacata della spensieratezza dopo anni di lockdown e greenpass, ma perché la Francia tappezzata di centrali nucleari che tutti vogliono dovrebbe avere problemi di un qualche tipo per i costi dell'energia, gas e quant'altro?


Non c'è solo l'energia elettrica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non c'è solo l'energia elettrica



Insomma, alla fine è il costo dell'energia che farà venire giù tutto in Italia e in Germania. Non comprendo che problematiche possano avere in Francia per fare un discorso simile


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Prepariamoci


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron in un discorso alla nazione annuncia l'arrivo di tempi molto duri e "la fina dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza" . Un' affermazione non molto confortante per i Francesi e a ruota per tutti gli europei...


Questa gente mi fa davvero ridere.. questi presidente e politici che hanno fondato tutto il sistema su economia basato sulla produzione e consumismo a gogo.

Se c'è una crisi climatica ed energetica è solo perché si ha deciso di fondare un modello fondato sulla produzione.

Attenzione, sono il primo a dire che questi beni sono comodi e ci facilitano la vita. Ma santo cielo mi spiegate per quale motivo vedo famiglie con 3/4 tv in casa una per ogni stanza? Il figlioletto scemo al computer per non si sa quante ore? Famiglie con 2/3 macchine "hehehe ma come vado al lavor1111, facile11 parlate tu che sei solo111"...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Insomma, alla fine è il costo dell'energia che farà venire giù tutto in Italia e in Germania. Non comprendo che problematiche possano avere in Francia per fare un discorso simile


Metà sono fuori uso, al momento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Metà sono fuori uso, al momento.



Si, ma in inverno dovrebbero andare a regime, quindi non dovrebbero avere problemi in teoria no?


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma in inverno dovrebbero andare a regime, quindi non dovrebbero avere problemi in teoria no?


Forse non riescono a riportarle a pieno regime in tempo per l'inverno.


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma santo cielo mi spiegate per quale motivo vedo famiglie con 3/4 tv in casa una per ogni stanza? Il figlioletto scemo al computer per non si sa quante ore? Famiglie con 2/3 macchine "hehehe ma come vado al lavor1111, facile11 parlate tu che sei solo111"...


Se io voglio vedere la partita e la mamma una serie tv cosa facciamo?
Se vado a vivere da solo, prenderò comunque una tv per me, e il numero totale di apparecchi sarà sempre quello.
Se posso permettermi di avere una tv in ogni stanza, avrò una tv in ogni stanza.
Condividere l'automobile ti sembra tanto facile? Se si hanno orari diversi per il lavoro? 
Diciamo forse che siamo un pò troppi a camminare su questa terra? E che il sistema economico che abbiamo creato si fonda sul consumo? Perchè in caso opposto la società civile come la conosciamo collassa. 
La verità è che spolperemo questo pianeta fino all'ultima goccia di succo, e ognuno di noi farà di tutto per avere quell'ultima goccia.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Insomma, alla fine è il costo dell'energia che farà venire giù tutto in Italia e in Germania. Non comprendo che problematiche possano avere in Francia per fare un discorso simile



L'energia è buttare fumo negli occhi al popolino. I tempi brutti verranno indotti come la crisi del 1929 o del 2008 o tutte le varie crisi che ci vengono propinate da centinaia di anni...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron in un discorso alla nazione annuncia l'arrivo di tempi molto duri e "la fina dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza" . Un' affermazione non molto confortante per i Francesi e a ruota per tutti gli europei...



Grazie toy boy, si sa da almeno 15 anni dove si stava finendo.

Solo un cieco non vedeva i segnali netti


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa gente mi fa davvero ridere.. questi presidente e politici che hanno fondato tutto il sistema su economia basato sulla produzione e consumismo a gogo.
> 
> Se c'è una crisi climatica ed energetica è solo perché si ha deciso di fondare un modello fondato sulla produzione.
> 
> Attenzione, sono il primo a dire che questi beni sono comodi e ci facilitano la vita. Ma santo cielo mi spiegate per quale motivo vedo famiglie con 3/4 tv in casa una per ogni stanza? Il figlioletto scemo al computer per non si sa quante ore? Famiglie con 2/3 macchine "hehehe ma come vado al lavor1111, facile11 parlate tu che sei solo111"...


Ne parliamo spesso.
La classe media non puo' esistere, è un controsenso aritmetico

Si tornerà a ricchi e "poveri", ma meno poveri di un tempo grazie al cielo.

Beato chi si è goduto gli unici 50/60 anni dell' anomalia della classe media.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Agosto 2022)

Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron in un discorso alla nazione annuncia l'arrivo di tempi molto duri e "la fina dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza" . Un' affermazione non molto confortante per i Francesi e a ruota per tutti gli europei...



Ah, strano, perché la UE doveva coincidere con la creazione del miglior mondo possibile e del benessere generalizzato.

Non è che semplicemente siamo comandati da delinquenti incompetenti, che non capiscono una segaccia nulla ("l'economia non è semplice", multicit.) e sono buoni solo a vivere da parassiti, favorendo il degrado?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se io voglio vedere la partita e la mamma una serie tv cosa facciamo?
> Se vado a vivere da solo, prenderò comunque una tv per me, e il numero totale di apparecchi sarà sempre quello.
> Se posso permettermi di avere una tv in ogni stanza, avrò una tv in ogni stanza.
> Condividere l'automobile ti sembra tanto facile? Se si hanno orari diversi per il lavoro?
> ...


Certo
Poi però non possiamo stare qui a lamentarci del

"Il carbone e petrolio inquina" non va bene
"Le turbine eoliche sono brutte da vedere"
"Investire un pannello solare mi costa"
" Centri nucleari no pericolose"

Poi però ci lamentiamo del clima, della siccità, delle bollette elettricità e riscaldamento troppe alte.

Sempre a pensare a "me me me me" "Io io io". 

Quello di ora è un problema sociale

Io lavoro in una fabbrica che sta in mezzo al nulla e vado in bici col rischio di mettermi pure sotto dai pazzi che corrono in auto sapessi quante volte questi pazzi per poco mi mettevono sotto. Faccio del mio meglio. Trovare soluzioni è possibile, non dico facile ognuno ha la sua soglia di sacrificio massima. Pe ora continuiamo col "io faccio quello che voglio".. ma quando tra poco la situazione sarà insostenibile, con l'occidente che si trasformerà in uno stato d polizia con una miliardi di legge sul come e quando usare apparrechi elettrici ed auto, non si saranno più scuse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"


Ragionamente giusto.

Per fermare il cambiamento climatico un discorso del genere, pero piu serio e con vere conseguenze, serviva gia nei anni 199x. Consumiamo piu di quanto la terra puo produrre, urge cambiare.
Purtroppo per qualsiasi politico era ed é ancora difficile di spiegare alla gente che non potra permettersi di vivere come i propri genitori. Chi vota uno che ti dice di risparmiare quando puo votare chi ti garantisce la luna?
La crisi del energia sta solamente anticipando un cambiamento necessario. Bastano un paio di altre estati con queste temperature é i problemi diventeranno ben piu seri.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la cacata della spensieratezza dopo anni di lockdown e greenpass, ma perché la Francia tappezzata di centrali nucleari che tutti vogliono dovrebbe avere problemi di un qualche tipo per i costi dell'energia, gas e quant'altro?


devi guardare il quadro più ampio e ragionare da europa/mondo, se le altre nazioni vanno in crisi anche i francesi soffriranno ad esempio nell'import/export


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"


Per avere il mio voto, se uno fa un'affermazione del genere prima di tutto deve rinunciare a tutto il proprio patrimonio e accettare un reddito minimo.
Deve essere lui il primo a fare i sacrifici altrimenti non è credibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la cacata della spensieratezza dopo anni di lockdown e greenpass, ma perché la Francia tappezzata di centrali nucleari che tutti vogliono dovrebbe avere problemi di un qualche tipo per i costi dell'energia, gas e quant'altro?


La Francia ha gravissimi problemi di manutenzione con le sue centrali nucleari. Hanno addirittura dovuto comptare corrente dalla Germania.
In futuro si prevedono ulteriori problemi. Usano i fiumi per il 'cooling' delle loro centrali. Se i fiumi pero sono troppo caldi, hai un problema serio e devi abbassare la produzione


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> *In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"*



In pratica non voterai.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ragionamente giusto.
> 
> Per fermare il cambiamento climatico un discorso del genere, pero piu serio e con vere conseguenze, serviva gia nei anni 199x. Consumiamo piu di quanto la terra puo produrre, urge cambiare.
> Purtroppo per qualsiasi politico era ed é ancora difficile di spiegare alla gente che non potra permettersi di vivere come i propri genitori. Chi vota uno che ti dice di risparmiare quando puo votare chi ti garantisce la luna?
> La crisi del energia sta solamente anticipando un cambiamento necessario. Bastano un paio di altre estati con queste temperature é i problemi diventeranno ben piu seri.


tra l'altro le nostre città e infrastrutture non sono pronte per affrontare questo, binari saltati per l'espansione termica, strade che si sfaldano per la temperatura o inondazioni, tetti scoperchiati, fiumi cittadini...
E' pure troppo tardi per fare qualcosa


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

L'UE sta crollando...

#Italexit


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Adesso non so quanto valga e cosa intenda MIcròn con questa uscita e con che tempistiche.

Capisco cosa vuole dire, anche se coraggioso, ed è evidente sia cosi.

Non è facile da dire e si presta a mille interpretazioni.

Penso da tanto tempo che tra qualche tempo, altro che tutti in giro con auto da 30.000 euro, altro che sempre fuori a cena, altro che tutti vestiti di marca, insomma tutte queste bellissime cose che ci illudono di stare bene.

Io penso che tra del tempo, non so quanto, si riuscirà giusto a mangiare, avere un tetto sulla testa, internet a casa e gli "extra" saranno sudatissimi e non per tutti.
La classe media è un anomalia economica che costerà tantissimo a noi nati negli anni 80/90 in futuro.

Detto questo voglio vedere il lato positivo: prima ci fosse il boom economico, fare quasi fatica a mangiare era la prassi, non arriveremo mai più a quel punto ( e meno male), ma penso ci dovremo accontentare , purtroppo.

Siamo in un epoca di mezzo, dove le risorse sono poche e sono sempre più le persone che vorranno accedervi, siamo nati in un periodo sfortunato 

C è solo un'alternativa per accapparrarci le risorse con priorità, ma richiede avvenimenti ampiamente e auspicabilmente da evitare.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Per avere il mio voto, se uno fa un'affermazione del genere prima di tutto deve rinunciare a tutto il proprio patrimonio e accettare un reddito minimo.
> Deve essere lui il primo a fare i sacrifici altrimenti non è credibile.


Più che altro dovrebbe essere il leader dei nullatenenti, capo dei poverissimi e nuovi poveri a dire, anzi a TUONARE:

"Oggi il tempo dell'eccesso, della perversione,delle ricchezze inutili, del potere discriminatorio, del potentato mondiale che parla parla ma vive in un mondo isolato, esclusivo, perverso, diabolico, che mangia sul lavoro di mlrd di persone, la maggior parte poverissima, succube, di proprietà delle case farmaceutiche, il tempo delle ricchezze infinite per pochi, che parlano di pace, di sacrifici E' FINITO.
La presa in giro eterna di un mondo che deve fare sacrifici è alle battute finali, le emergenze innescate hanno arrichito pochi, hanno trasformato le istituzioni in nuovi protagonisti del reality show chiamato mondo di asini che seguono, il loro potere è finito, la loro parola non vale nulla, le loro ricchezze dovranno diminure fino a diventare insignificanti e questo lo dico io che sono a capo dei 3-4 mlrd di poverissimi che non hanno nulla perché anche l'acqua si paga ma la maggior parte non la può nemmeno trovare facilmente, il mondo di chi fa guerre e parla di pace è FINITO, la gente si è rotta le palle e chi ha qualcosa dovrà lasciarlo, con la stessa solerzia con cui chi ha meno deve pagare di più per far contento chi ha di più e vuole sempre di più.
Saranno tempi duri, la massa prenderà il controllo e le ricchezze non avranno più valore, chi è ricco dovrà lavorare per la comunità per portare a casa un pasto decente, le condizioni saranno difficili per tutti ma nessuno, perversamente, sarà ricco senza fare nulla e parlerà a noi per dirci che i tempi saranno duri mentre nella sua stanza al fresco, perversamente, gode per i morti e la fame del mondo che osserva, nel suo mondo esclusivo in cui morte e fame rappresentano qualcosa di lontano grazie alle ricchezze a propria disposizione".

Questo è il miglior modo per fare un bel reset, se vuoi degradare le città con tante risorse allora anche chi è del luogo è giusto che cominci a fare la risorsa non ubbidiente, vuoi la guerra per la pace? allora facciamo una guerra sociale, civile, tanto cosa ha rappresentato l'anno scorso la farsa pandemica durata fino ad un certo punto in una maniera quasi selvaggia se non un affronto a chi ha subito un certo trattamento? un tentativo di tastare l'ubbidienza delle pecore per infilargli meglio un campanellino?
Capito come se ne esce? ribellandosi, la massa, il popolo, possono prendere il controllo, gente addormentata, ipocondriaca, anestetizzata mentalmente non può e loro invece vogliono gente anestetizzata, ipocondrica, sempre più debole, sempre più dipendente, sempre meglio rieducata per servire, sempre più schiava e magari anche un pochino più povera ma contenta.
Ma sì, tempi duri, ora aspettiamo il capo dei poverissimi che rappresenta qualche mlrd di persone possa rispondere a Macron o al bravo Draghi che rappresetano invece una piccolissima fetta di camiciati stanchi e perversi, rinchiusi da qualche parte e non a contatto con i poverissimi e i nuovi povery che vogliono salvare.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Agosto 2022)

Stiamo vivendo un nuovo 1300, chi ha studiato questo periodo storico saprà cosa voglio dire, con i giusti accorgimenti


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra l'altro le nostre città e infrastrutture non sono pronte per affrontare questo, binari saltati per l'espansione termica, strade che si sfaldano per la temperatura o inondazioni, tetti scoperchiati, fiumi cittadini...
> E' pure troppo tardi per fare qualcosa



Tra 100 anni Russia, Canada, Scandinavia, saranno il top della vita.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Stiamo vivendo un nuovo 1300, chi ha studiato questo periodo storico saprà cosa voglio dire, con i giusti accorgimenti



Cioè?


----------



## Kaw (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo
> Poi però non possiamo stare qui a lamentarci del
> 
> "Il carbone e petrolio inquina" non va bene
> ...


E chi si lamenta?
Qui l'unica cosa che importa è partire per le ferie, guai a non farsi le ferie eh.
Guai a non farsi 800 km in macchina, guai a non farsi la crociera su una nave che consuma centinaia di tonnellate di carburante al giorno,
guai a non riempire ogni singolo ristorante in ogni ordine di posto, guai a non occupare ogni camera di albergo. Guai a non mantenere aperte le piscine sin da maggio quando magari non le usa nessuno. E potrei continuare.
Ma ti faccio una domanda, chi secondo te dovrebbe rinunciare a tutto questo? Perchè io e magari tu no? Chi decide?
Forse arriveremo ad una situazione distopica tipo Black Mirror, dove saremo tutti collegati e misureranno quanto consumiamo, e se superiamo quel limite saremo costretti a "spegnerci" in qualche modo.
Ma fino ad allora non cambierà niente.

Guarda io vivo sul Garda, è una zona notoriamente molto ricca e produttiva, forse la più ricca d'Italia? Non so ma sicuramente ci va vicino.
Per questo forse ho una percezione particolare, perchè se guardo fuori dalla finestra mi sembra di guardare un boom economico, non certo una recessione...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra 100 anni Russia, Canada, Scandinavia, saranno il top della vita.


non so, ho visto che stanno apparecchiando una missione per colonizzare permanentemente la luna. 
Andiamo a distruggere altre terre insomma


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ne parliamo spesso.
> La classe media non puo' esistere, è un controsenso aritmetico
> 
> Si tornerà a ricchi e "poveri", ma meno poveri di un tempo grazie al cielo.
> ...


Non sono un'ipocrità. Non voglio vivere alla Tarzan, dentro un tenda e farmi da mangiare a fuoco lento. Basta pensare la comodità di avere un frigo in un'estate, oppure tirare lo sciacquone quando hai fatto la pupu.. è troppo comodo e l'idea di perdere certe cose è aggricciante il tutto perché non ci bastava avere un frigo ed una tv ma volevano di più.. 

C'è gente che non ha scelta ed è costretta ad usare l'auto per andare a lavorare ok
Ma c'è gente che potrebbe non usare l'auto per andare a lavorare eppure usa l'auto e se dici qualcosa ti ride in faccia (poi però si lamentano che tutto è aumentato)

Macron e company in tutti questi anni non hanno mai messo un punto interrogativo su questo sistema che ti mette due scelte.

"Meno produzione = no lavoro = disoccupazione = gente non può pagare = gente per strada"

"Più produzione = più lavoro = meno disoccupazione= più si spende = più si rovina il pianeta "


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono un'ipocrità. Non voglio vivere alla Tarzan, dentro un tenda e farmi da mangiare a fuoco lento. Basta pensare la comodità di avere un frigo in un'estate, oppure tirare lo sciacquone quando hai fatto la pupu.. è troppo comodo e l'idea di perdere certe cose è aggricciante il tutto perché non ci bastava avere un frigo ed una tv ma volevano di più..
> 
> C'è gente che non ha scelta ed è costretta ad usare l'auto per andare a lavorare ok
> Ma c'è gente che potrebbe non usare l'auto per andare a lavorare eppure usa l'auto e se dici qualcosa ti ride in faccia (poi però si lamentano che tutto è aumentato)
> ...



Non penso perderemo le nostre comodità, su quello starei sereno, perderemo gli extra, le cose più futuli non di tutti i giorni.

Ogni tanto ci penso: quando ero piccolo le famiglie risparmiavano di più e campavano meglio, ma avevano molti meno vizi ed esigenze.

Non c erano cellulari, non c'erano abbonamenti telefonici, non dovevi pagare internet a casa, si viaggiava poco all'estero, la gente normale si prevedeva un utilitaria ( oggi gente con stipendio base per non passare per straccione ha comunque una macchina da 25.000 euro in su), si andava meno al ristorante, i vestiti e le scarpe di marca non erano affatto un "must have", insomma era diversa anche la gente.
Ma è normale psicologicamente: al benessere ci si abitua immediatamente e lo si digerisce velocemente, ma a tornare indietro si fa molta fatica


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E chi si lamenta?
> Qui l'unica cosa che importa è partire per le ferie, guai a non farsi le ferie eh.
> Guai a non farsi 800 km in macchina, guai a non farsi la crociera su una nave che consuma centinaia di tonnellate di carburante al giorno,
> guai a non riempire ogni singolo ristorante in ogni ordine di posto, guai a non occupare ogni camera di albergo. Guai a non mantenere aperte le piscine sin da maggio quando magari non le usa nessuno. E potrei continuare.
> ...


Onestamente non ho proprio capito per quale motivo mi ha quotato.

Io ho solo detto che il problema climatico e quello energetico dipende da quello economico perchè quest'ultimo è alla base di tutto. Quando non dovrebbero essere cosi in una società come la nostra sviluppata cosi tanto
Io ho anche scritto in diversi topic che ormai il problema del clima non è irrisolvibile.. se si vuole fare davvero qualcosa le mezze misure non servono più. Quelle delle energie rinnovabili ecc sono fantascienza, non esiste l'inquinamento zero. L'unico modo per uscirne è fare appunto quello che hai scritto tu. Niente viaggi, aerei fermi, crociere ferme, fabbriche che producono solo il necessario ecc ecc.. forse cosi si potrebbe risolvere ma poi hai anche 1,5 mld di indiani che inquinano ma che muoiono di fame ed il clima è l'ultimo dei problemi. Poi hai 1,5 mld di cinesi che inquinano perchè lo stato ordine così. Poi hai.. 

Godiamoci quello che c'è da godere e vada come vada..
Tanto quel povero Orso spennato alle Svalbard tra poco ci maledirà come tutte le foche della groenlandia


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono un'ipocrità. Non voglio vivere alla Tarzan, dentro un tenda e farmi da mangiare a fuoco lento. Basta pensare la comodità di avere un frigo in un'estate, oppure tirare lo sciacquone quando hai fatto la pupu.. è troppo comodo e l'idea di perdere certe cose è aggricciante il tutto perché non ci bastava avere un frigo ed una tv ma volevano di più..
> 
> C'è gente che non ha scelta ed è costretta ad usare l'auto per andare a lavorare ok
> Ma c'è gente che potrebbe non usare l'auto per andare a lavorare eppure usa l'auto e se dici qualcosa ti ride in faccia (poi però si lamentano che tutto è aumentato)
> ...



Già oggi, se non erro, addirittura a giugno terminiamo le risorse terrestri, per gli altri sei mesi andiamo a debito.

Tutto questo con miliardi tra africani e asiatici che spingono per consumare quanto noi.

E beh? Che si fa?
Non può stare in piedi il sistema, presto o tardi il finale è già scritto, anche se io per primo tendo a non pensarci.

Ma purtroppo il sistema è plasmato su una crescita infinita, cosa fisicamente impossibile per definizione in un mondo finito.

Ma son cose risapute, tutti semplicemente sperano che sia un problema che non li riguarderà perché già morti


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Adesso non so quanto valga e cosa intenda MIcròn con questa uscita e con che tempistiche.
> 
> Capisco cosa vuole dire, anche se coraggioso, ed è evidente sia cosi.
> 
> ...


Non e coraggioso.
Semplicemente si è fatto i suoi 2 mandati.
Non potrà candidarsi alle prossime elezioni che ci saranno tra solo 5 anni.
Quindi per 10 anni non deve fare campagna elettorale.
E semplicemente più facile parlare e dire le cose come stanno ora che può parlare più liberamente


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> No. E coraggioso.
> Semplicemente si è fatto i suoi 2 mandati.
> Non potrà candidarsi alle prossime elezioni che ci saranno tra solo 5 anni.
> Quindi per 10 anni non deve fare campagna elettorale.
> E semplicemente più facile parlare e dire le cose come stanno ora che può parlare più liberamente


Vero, hai ragione 

Può dire la verità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra l'altro le nostre città e infrastrutture non sono pronte per affrontare questo, binari saltati per l'espansione termica, strade che si sfaldano per la temperatura o inondazioni, tetti scoperchiati, fiumi cittadini...
> E' pure troppo tardi per fare qualcosa


Ci sarebbero tante di quelle piccole soluzioni per migliorare la situazione, purtroppo erano da iniziare 20 anni.
- Energia: Dovere di installare il fotovoltaico su ogni costruzione nuova
- Caldo: Ci sono soluzione estremamente semplici --> Alberi in citta. Prendi una strada in una grande citta, asfalto e calcestruzzo dapertutto. Con il sole che batte, il caldo aumento sempre di piu e il terreno mantiene il caldo. La citta diventa un inverno. Prendi invece una strada in citta, identica se non per un dettaglio: Alberi al limite delle corsie o al centro per dividerle. L'ombra naturale e l'evaporazione combattono il caldo e aiutano a rendere un citta un posto dove si puo vivere. Putroppo un albero non cresce da oggi a domani....Si doveva partire una ventina di anni fa con progetti del genere. Ma meglio iniziare oggi, anziche domani.

Cose che non cambiano il cambiamente climatico, ma che ci aiutano a continuare di vivere degnamente. Ahime, ormai é tardi e al orizzonte si vedono demagogi, non persone in grado di cambiare la situazione.


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra 100 anni Russia, Canada, Scandinavia, saranno il top della vita.


Difficile da prevedere. Purtroppo in Canada (Vancouver) hanno gia problemi in estate.
In ogni caso é difficile prevedere i cambiamenti nei prossimi 100 anni in questo modo. Troppi "tipping points" e troppa dinamica. Al momento le nostre regioni si scaldano di brutto, ma una volta, dopo che abbiamo distrutto l'artico, si fermera la corrente del Golfo. A quel punto in Europa dovrebbe partire un nuova 'era glaciale'.


----------



## varvez (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"


Correggo: "Signori, stiamo facendo andare (volutamente) tutto male perchè c'è una massa di debito talmente grande che se non freniamo i vostri consumi e, in generale, le vostre vite rischiamo noi oligarchi (quelli veri) di perdere l'unica cosa al mondo che conta: il denaro. Fate voi".


----------



## Davidoff (26 Agosto 2022)

Le risorse disponibili sono poche, la massa umana sempre più numerosa, ovviamente consumi come i nostri sono sostenibili solo per una piccola parte della popolazione mondiale. A me l'idea di campare da povero per far sviluppare cinesi, indiani e africani non piace, perché se loro si svilupperanno sarà con un trasferimento di ricchezza dall'occidente, ergo l'Europa (possibilmente unita in una vera federazione politica e militare) deve difendere i propri interessi in un mondo sovrappopolato e ipercompetitivo. I 70 anni di pax americana ci hanno resi pigri e deboli, diamo i nostri comfort per scontati, se non torneremo a lottare con le potenze verremo lasciati in mutande.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Macron in un discorso alla nazione annuncia l'arrivo di tempi molto duri e "la fina dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza" . Un' affermazione non molto confortante per i Francesi e a ruota per tutti gli europei...


Questo servo dei Rotschild ha detto anche al suo popolo che la fine della spensieratezza deriva dal fatto che gli sta crollando l’Impero coloniale sotto i piedi, visto che il Mali li ha praticamente buttati fuori dal Paese e si sta avvicinando alla Russia?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Le risorse disponibili sono poche, la massa umana sempre più numerosa, ovviamente consumi come i nostri sono sostenibili solo per una piccola parte della popolazione mondiale. A me l'idea di campare da povero per far sviluppare cinesi, indiani e africani non piace, perché se loro si svilupperanno sarà con un trasferimento di ricchezza dall'occidente, ergo l'Europa (possibilmente unita in una vera federazione politica e militare) deve difendere i propri interessi in un mondo sovrappopolato e ipercompetitivo. I 70 anni di pax americana ci hanno resi pigri e deboli, diamo i nostri comfort per scontati, se non torneremo a lottare con le potenze verremo lasciati in mutande.


Comprendo il punto di vista, ma la soluzione sarebbe solo una.... che è poi quello che fanno gli amerikani...

Anzi, che cercano di fare.


----------



## bobbylukr (26 Agosto 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Le risorse disponibili sono poche, la massa umana sempre più numerosa, ovviamente consumi come i nostri sono sostenibili solo per una piccola parte della popolazione mondiale. A me l'idea di campare da povero per far sviluppare cinesi, indiani e africani non piace, perché se loro si svilupperanno sarà con un trasferimento di ricchezza dall'occidente, ergo l'Europa (possibilmente unita in una vera federazione politica e militare) deve difendere i propri interessi in un mondo sovrappopolato e ipercompetitivo. I 70 anni di pax americana ci hanno resi pigri e deboli, diamo i nostri comfort per scontati, se non torneremo a lottare con le potenze verremo lasciati in mutande.


E infatti secondo me,purtroppo, la soluzione malthusiana/thanosiana (ovviamente meno cruenta e certamente programmata con sterilizzazioni di massa ) sará davvero "ineluttabile".


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Correggo: "Signori, stiamo facendo andare (volutamente) tutto male perchè c'è una massa di debito talmente grande che se non freniamo i vostri consumi e, in generale, le vostre vite rischiamo noi oligarchi (quelli veri) di perdere l'unica cosa al mondo che conta: il denaro. Fate voi".


Controcorreggo, il discorso corretto da fare forse sarebbe questo: "Signori, volete andare in vacanza 4 volte all'anno, cambiare il guardaroba ogni stagione, dare ai vostri figli qualsiasi cosa, avere una bella macchina e il caldo in casa, poi però lavorate una media di 30 ore a settimana e tanti non vogliono nemmeno lavorare ma pretendono di essere curati, avere infrastrutture moderne e servizi efficienti e vogliono pure avere disoccupazione e reddito di cittadinanza finchè campano... lo capisce un cre.tino che non sta in piedi ma vi ostinate a volere tutto senza fare niente, bene, ci sono posti nel mondo dove la gente è disposta a guadagnarsi il pane per cui nel giro di qualche decennio vi pisceranno in testa e sarà meglio per chiunque non prendersi manco un raffreddore."

Così è più realistico secondo me.


----------



## Devil man (26 Agosto 2022)

Hanno perso i giacimenti di uranio... anche loro sono messi male


----------



## mabadi (26 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Insomma, alla fine è il costo dell'energia che farà venire giù tutto in Italia e in Germania. Non comprendo che problematiche possano avere in Francia per fare un discorso simile



In realtà forse 4/5 anni fa si accese una lampadina nel Legislatore e si accorse che bisognava cambiare politica energetica.
In sostanza si ipotizzo (correttamente) che tutto dovesse funzionare ad elettricità (quindi via metano ecc) in quanto sarebbe stato più semplice gestire un'unica fonte di energia. In sostanza lo Stato decide come produrre l'energia evitando in tal modo di dover rimanere assoggettati a più tipologie di prodotti.
Naturalmente la lampadina era un Led e non capirono -come non lo ha capito la Corte Costituzionale che non bocciò il referendum sul nucleare, trattandosi di sicurezza nazionale- che un Stato deve essere indipendente da un punto di vista energetico, altrimenti rimarrà sempre esposto ad altri Stati.
Ora non resta che correre ai ripari creando centrali nucleari, riattivando anche quelle a carbone, perforando le coste ed incentivano il solare. Il tutto in attesa che i 10 anni che da 10 anni mancano alla fusione finalmente passino. La I centrale italiana fu costruita in 3/4 anni, se non erro.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Comunque a me certi discorsi fanno un po' ridere.

La dura realtà è che Cina, India, Africa e molti altri stanno adesso campando alle nostre spalle. Del mondo occidentale, cioè.

Vero che il mondo occidentale, specie in qualità di USA, UK e Francia (i soliti, di certo non noi) ha prelevato risorse, ma è anche vero che adesso questi si ritrovano progresso, tecnologia e sviluppo a gratis.

Progresso faticosamente costruito dal mondo occidentale, dal nostro ingegno e dai nostri avi che si sono spaccati in due per migliorarsi, hanno fatto guerre e sofferto la fame, e che è stato trasferito a prezzo zero.

Se era per loro ancora stavamo sulle palafitte.

E non siamo noi a voler continuare a vivere come prima, sono loro.

Noi ci siamo autocontrollati con lo sviluppo demografico, questi se ne fregano. Poi contemporaneamente vogliono entrare nell'elitè internazionale. Da una parte hanno usanze primitive religiose degne dei primitivi più ignoranti, da quell'altra vogliono (ed hanno) la bomba atomica e gli smartphones.

Noi adesso dobbiamo, non si sa per quale valida ragione, continuare a cambiare auto per le normative anti-inquinamento e stare attenti anche alla cicca di sigaretta, questi hanno ciminiere che sversano nell'atmosfera miliardi di tonnellate di schifezze.

"Eh, ma noi ci siamo sviluppati prima, adesso tocca a loro", sento dire la classica banalità idiota.

Andava usato un altro atteggiamento a livello globale, adesso è troppo tardi.

Prima che la Cina diventasse un colosso, andava adeguatamente controllata invece di farla padrona dell'economia. Ricordiamoci che fino a 50 anni fa dalla Cina non ci arrivava una sega, e mi sembra che vivevamo pure meglio. Dovevamo in qualità di Europa sganciarci subito dagli USA, e fare da ago della bilancia del globo conosciuto.


----------



## varvez (26 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Controcorreggo, il discorso corretto da fare forse sarebbe questo: "Signori, volete andare in vacanza 4 volte all'anno, cambiare il guardaroba ogni stagione, dare ai vostri figli qualsiasi cosa, avere una bella macchina e il caldo in casa, poi però lavorate una media di 30 ore a settimana e tanti non vogliono nemmeno lavorare ma pretendono di essere curati, avere infrastrutture moderne e servizi efficienti e vogliono pure avere disoccupazione e reddito di cittadinanza finchè campano... lo capisce un cre.tino che non sta in piedi ma vi ostinate a volere tutto senza fare niente, bene, ci sono posti nel mondo dove la gente è disposta a guadagnarsi il pane per cui nel giro di qualche decennio vi pisceranno in testa e sarà meglio per chiunque non prendersi manco un raffreddore."
> 
> Così è più realistico secondo me.


Quindi i TRILIARDI di debito artificiale creato per reggere il sistema finanziario (e molto molto meno quello economico) sono causati da Io che vado in vacanza?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ne parliamo spesso.
> La classe media non puo' esistere, è un controsenso aritmetico
> 
> Si tornerà a ricchi e "poveri", ma meno poveri di un tempo grazie al cielo.
> ...



E' cosi da 30 anni ed è anche un ciclo storico:
- storicamente i Paesi dominanti che stabiliscono l'Ordine Globale vivono a debito dimenticandosi di produrre. Questo perchè la loro valuta diventa la moneta di riferimento. Pensiamo al dollaro americano, tra riserve, acquisti di materie prime, investimenti. Ogni dollaro che compriamo diventiamo creditori degli USA. La possibilità di vivere a debito a bassi/bassissimi interessi favorisce il benessere delle nazioni dominanti, ma nel frattempo la produttività scende e la classe media produttiva sparisce. Fino a quando una nuova nazione emergente, che probabilmente non si è dimenticata di produrre, mette in discussione questo ordine (Germania Nazista vs Impero Britannico oggi China vs USA).
- la tecnologia. Oggi per una azienda conta molto di più il capitale/investimenti che i propri operai. Ford nel 1920 voleva i migliori meccanici degli Stati Uniti e li pagava il doppio, la quasi totalità della forza lavoro. Oggi al massimo Ford vorrà i migliori ingegneri e specialisti di marketing o design o finanza, il 5-10% della forza lavoro. La tecnologia porta a rendere inutili una bella fetta di lavoratori, soprattutto quelli non specializzati. Viviamo quindi in un mondo dove la remunerazione del capitale non è andata a braccetto con la remunerazione dei lavoratori.

*Le due conseguenze sono quindi: guerre paesi ricchi vs paesi che vogliono diventare parte del nuovo ordine e guerre civili interne tra ricchi e poveri. Ciclo visto e rivisto. *


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Quindi i TRILIARDI di debito artificiale creato per reggere il sistema finanziario (e molto molto meno quello economico) sono causati da Io che vado in vacanza?


No assolutamente, sono causati dal fatto che mediamente in occidente lavoriamo e produciamo per 50 e consumiamo per 100


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Quindi i TRILIARDI di debito artificiale creato per reggere il sistema finanziario (e molto molto meno quello economico) sono causati da Io che vado in vacanza?



Quando ero ragazzo, con i miei facevamo 1 mese di vacanza, e non eravamo certo privilegiati, lo facevano tutti. Poi mica andavamo a Montecarlo, eh. Campeggio e roba varia. Le città erano deserte d'agosto.

Ma forse i miei rubavano, eh. Mia madre è un rottame dopo essere stata in piedi una vita per stirare gli indumenti 12 ore al giorno pure il sabato, e mio padre ci ha rimesso la pelle per aver lavorato in ceramica, un bel cancro ai polmoni e arrivederci.

Ed io lavoro esattamente quanto il primo giorno di lavoro, non ho certo smesso di farmi il mazzo. Certamente in qualche ambito si rigirano i pollici, eh. Chissà perché ad esempio la grande giustiziahhh e gli enti pubblici reclamano per il troppo lavoro.

Voglio vedere invece se il panettiere smette di lavorare, se può diminuire il suo carico di lavoro.

Abbiamo una pressione fiscale micidiale e adesso è una chimera farsi due settimane di vacanza, hai capito. E sarebbe colpa nostra se le cose funzionano male. Forse 'sta gente non ha ben compreso dove vanno a rifinire tutti i soldi e perché ci sono buchi clamorosi.

Chissà come mai, ad esempio, Crisanti il vairologo si è potuto permettere una villa del '600, e poi ce lo ritroviamo in politica, dopo aver fatto il terrorista pro-sistema per il Covid.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se io voglio vedere la partita e la mamma una serie tv cosa facciamo?
> Se vado a vivere da solo, prenderò comunque una tv per me, e il numero totale di apparecchi sarà sempre quello.
> Se posso permettermi di avere una tv in ogni stanza, avrò una tv in ogni stanza.
> Condividere l'automobile ti sembra tanto facile? Se si hanno orari diversi per il lavoro?
> ...


Ma infatti sarà così.. Tuttavia è chiaro che una riduzione dei consumi superflui potrebbe essere necessaria.. 
Il vero problema è il sistema economico che si basa appunto sul consumo e che anche nel superfluo crea lavoro per le persone.. 
Pensiamo appunto alla tv, si potrebbe imporre tranquillamente l'obbligo di spegnerle alle 10 di sera perché tanto uno può anche fare altro.. Ma chi lavora in quel settore poi? 
Pensiamo ad una cosa come la moda che è la summa assoluta del consumismo, a che serve? Perché la gente ha bisogno di armadi di abiti che poi usa forse una volta all'anno? Ma ci sono poi quelli che lavorano in quel settore da considerare, dallo stilista fino al commesso del negozio.. 
La verità è questa.. Abbiamo creato un sistema che ha basato il benessere su un sistema di consumo che prima o poi collasserà.. E succederà, non so quando ma sarà doloroso per tantissimi..


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando ero ragazzo, con i miei facevamo 1 mese di vacanza, e non eravamo certo privilegiati, lo facevano tutti. Poi mica andavamo a Montecarlo, eh. Campeggio e roba varia. Le città erano deserte d'agosto.
> 
> Ma forse i miei rubavano, eh. Mia madre è un rottame dopo essere stata in piedi una vita per stirare gli indumenti 12 ore al giorno pure il sabato, e mio padre ci ha rimesso la pelle per aver lavorato in ceramica, un bel cancro ai polmoni e arrivederci.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè la buttate sempre sul personale? Leggi bene, mediamente non arriviamo a 30 ore procapite settimanali di lavoro, è un dato di fatto. Hai fatto un esempio perfetto, l'italiano medio oggi lavora in una settimana le ore che mio padre o tua madre lavoravano in un paio di giorni e poco più... mica sto dando del lavativo a qualcuno ma i numeri questi sono.

Aggiungiamoci il fatto che non ci facciamo mancare niente e cerchiamo giustamente di mantenere un welfare decente che però costa un botto e spiegami matematicamente come si fa a non fare debito.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sarà così.. Tuttavia è chiaro che una riduzione dei consumi superflui potrebbe essere necessaria..
> Il vero problema è il sistema economico che si basa appunto sul consumo e che anche nel superfluo crea lavoro per le persone..
> Pensiamo appunto alla tv, si potrebbe imporre tranquillamente l'obbligo di spegnerle alle 10 di sera perché tanto uno può anche fare altro.. Ma chi lavora in quel settore poi?
> Pensiamo ad una cosa come la moda che è la summa assoluta del consumismo, a che serve? Perché la gente ha bisogno di armadi di abiti che poi usa forse una volta all'anno? Ma ci sono poi quelli che lavorano in quel settore da considerare, dallo stilista fino al commesso del negozio..
> La verità è questa.. Abbiamo creato un sistema che ha basato il benessere su un sistema di consumo che prima o poi collasserà.. E succederà, non so quando ma sarà doloroso per tantissimi..





Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma perchè la buttate sempre sul personale? Leggi bene, mediamente non arriviamo a 30 ore procapite settimanali di lavoro, è un dato di fatto. Hai fatto un esempio perfetto, l'italiano medio oggi lavora in una settimana le ore che mio padre o tua madre lavoravano in un paio di giorni e poco più... mica sto dando del lavativo a qualcuno ma i numeri questi sono.
> 
> Aggiungiamoci il fatto che non ci facciamo mancare niente e cerchiamo giustamente di mantenere un welfare decente che però costa un botto e spiegami matematicamente come si fa a non fare debito.



Vedete?

Non è che ci sia qualcosa di strano su come funziona il mondo, si è semplicemente scelto un modello economico aritmeticamente insostenibile per l' eternità.

L' economia è come i bitcoin, tutto bene finchè cresce, gli ultimi saranno quelli che la prendereranno sonoramente in quel posto.

Chi "ha inventato" questo sistema, l' ha fatto basandosi sul fatto che i conti torneranno sempre per le generazioni seguenti, ma è, ripeto, MATEMATICO, che prima o poi il castello crollerà.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma perchè la buttate sempre sul personale? Leggi bene, mediamente non arriviamo a 30 ore procapite settimanali di lavoro, è un dato di fatto. Hai fatto un esempio perfetto, l'italiano medio oggi lavora in una settimana le ore che mio padre o tua madre lavoravano in un paio di giorni e poco più... mica sto dando del lavativo a qualcuno ma i numeri questi sono.
> 
> Aggiungiamoci il fatto che non ci facciamo mancare niente e cerchiamo giustamente di mantenere un welfare decente che però costa un botto e spiegami matematicamente come si fa a non fare debito.



Stai calmo, ma chi la butta sul personale. Ho fatto un esempio di vita.

Stiamo continuando a martellarci i c0j0nes che sarebbe colpa nostra, del cittadino, se le cose vanno male. Chiaro che ci sono parecchi delinquenti in itaglia.

Ma io di tutta la gente che conosco, tutti hanno lavorato e nessuno ha realizzato esistenze al di sopra del normale, nessuno si è comprato una Ferrari o un residence in Costa Azzurra.

Codesti dati adesso esistono perché la gente si può permettere di stare sul divano mentre riceve il RDC, che viene pagato da quelli che lavorano e figurano in media quindi come "lavativi" parimenti. Se poi in Sicilia servono più guardie forestali che in Canada, è colpa del cittadino? La colpa è dello Stato, mica si auto-assumono, eh. E quindi è colpa di chi ci comanda.

Poi quale welfare. L'età pensionabile aumenta e per una banale visita medica devi pagare praticamente tutto, altrimenti ti fanno aspettare per degli anni. Ti sembra che il "progresso" recente ha migliorato la nostra qualità di vità, si?

Smettiamola una buona volta di fare lo stucchevole scaricabarile fino ad addossare tutto, ma proprio tutto, sul cittadino, e cominciamo ad appendere a testa in giù i criminali che hanno creato questa situazione.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> No assolutamente, sono causati dal fatto che mediamente in occidente lavoriamo e produciamo per 50 e consumiamo per 100


Veramente questo non ha a che vedere con il debito, o col nostro declino.
Semmai la questione è che le economie dell'Occidente sono al collasso perché il capitalismo liberista non ha più ricchezza di base, perché la finanza deregolamentata se l'è mangiata tutta, continuando a speculare tramite i ricatti sui debiti sovrani, che vengono messi sul mercato manco fossero pezzi di carne in macelleria, proprio per alimentare un'economia praticamente morta.

In sostanza, anziché finanziare l'economia dello Stato tramite il lavoro, la finanzi facendo cassa tra i titoli di Stato e le privatizzazioni.
E naturalmente questo non può far altro che portare ad una depressione dell'economia, dato che il rapporto entrate/uscite va sempre più in negativo.

A questo aggiungici che il libero mercato ti sta uccidendo, visto che i tuoi consumi interni vengono fagocitati dai surplus americani e tedeschi, e il tuo export, oltre che l'indotto sul territorio causato dalla presenza degli oligarchi, sta venendo distrutto a causa di sanzioni ad uno dei più grossi partner commerciali che avevi.
Questo causa il tuo impoverimento, che provoca una riduzione dei consumi. Naturalmente, se tu smetti di consumare, anche chi vive di export (la Germania) finirà per impoverirsi visto che non riuscirà a vendere. E va in recessione anche lei.

Dall'altra parte del mondo, invece, il Capitalismo, anziché essere liberista e deregolamentato, è legato alle logiche dello Stato, con tutte le multinazionali che altro non sono che società partecipate.
A differenza dello stalinismo e dell'economia pianificata, lo Stato non dice su cosa investire, ma rimane solo come azionista a instascare profitti e a fare da garante che l'iniziativa privata non diventi eccessivamente indipendente dalle logiche nazionali.
Il che vuol dire che la finanza e l'economia sono di fatto piegate all'interesse collettivo; una vera e propria nazionalizzazione del sistema finanziario ed economico. Che riduce l'esposizione dello Stato sui mercati internazionali, ma permette l'investimento negli altri paesi da parte dei connazionali imprenditori.

In sostanza, il motivo per il quale sei in declino è perché mentre tu pensi che il cinese sia il tuo nemico, però tieni in mano uno specchietto perché non ti fidi del tuo sistema finanziario che, agendo indipendentemente dalla tua volontà, è pronto a banchettare sul tuo cadavere se ciò gli garantisse profitti, dall'altro lato c'è un sistema compatto in cui la logica nazionale sovrasta qualunque cosa.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stai calmo, ma chi la butta sul personale. Ho fatto un esempio di vita.
> 
> Stiamo continuando a martellarci i c0j0nes che sarebbe colpa nostra, del cittadino, se le cose vanno male. Chiaro che ci sono parecchi delinquenti in itaglia.
> 
> ...


Io vedo uno sbilancio enorme tra quanto produciamo come sistema paese e quanto consumiamo, mantenere i nostri standard di vita senza fare debito è impossibile finchè la quota di persone improduttive è così drammaticamente alta, parliamo di migliorare qualità di servizi quando non riusciamo a sostenere il costo di quelli esistenti... la teoria del diritto/dovuto a me sembra sia sfuggita nettamente di mano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente questo non ha a che vedere con il debito, o col nostro declino.
> Semmai la questione è che le economie dell'Occidente sono al collasso perché il capitalismo liberista non ha più ricchezza di base, perché la finanza deregolamentata se l'è mangiata tutta, continuando a speculare tramite i ricatti sui debiti sovrani, che vengono messi sul mercato manco fossero pezzi di carne in macelleria, proprio per alimentare un'economia praticamente morta.
> 
> In sostanza, anziché finanziare l'economia dello Stato tramite il lavoro, la finanzi facendo cassa tra i titoli di Stato e le privatizzazioni.
> ...


Sicuramente il sistema economico occidentale ha grosse falle, ma ripeto, è innegabile che mediamente ci siamo seduti e pretendiamo sostentamento dallo Stato in maniera nettamente superiore all'apporto che diamo al suo funzionamento... che poi si parla di Stato come fosse un entità terza, si ha una percezione della cosa pubblica completamente fuorviante che peggiora le cose drammaticamente.

Io non penso assolutamente che il cinese sia mio nemico, osservo invece che eroghiamo prestazioni (una banale visita medica per esempio) che costerà tra professionista sanitario, struttura e amministrazione un 250€ a star bassi, ad un infinità di persone che non solo non versano 1€ ma oltretutto ricevono ulteriori sussidi per vivere e non lavorare... come può funzionare senza fare debito? Come collettività diamo molto meno di quello che pretendiamo, non credo ci siano dubbi... poi che non sia l'unico problema ok ma è un problema enorme.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io vedo uno sbilancio enorme tra quanto produciamo come sistema paese e quanto consumiamo, mantenere i nostri standard di vita senza fare debito è impossibile finchè la quota di persone improduttive è così drammaticamente alta, parliamo di migliorare qualità di servizi quando non riusciamo a sostenere il costo di quelli esistenti... la teoria del diritto/dovuto a me sembra sia sfuggita nettamente di mano.



Mi sfugge che consumiamo più di quello che produciamo.

Ti ripeto che la mia qualità di vita non è migliorata rispetto a decenni fa, come quella di tanti altri. Come popolazione non siamo aumentati, mi sembra che mangio le solite cose di anni fa, ed è tutta roba che dovrebbe arrivare dal mercato interno salvo qualche menghiata tipo un frutto esotico ogni tanto.

Come faccio a consumare di più, se ad esempio la mia auto dovrebbe essere teoricamente molto più performante ed economica. Allora ci stanno fregando.

La qualità di vita è migliorata solo per un accidente di smartphone che arriva da qualche fogna di paese orientale? Per netflix?

Mah. Io non riesco a seguirvi quando viene fuori il solito ragionamento trito e ritrito che non riusciamo a sostentarci.

Ma come facevamo prima? Forse tu non puoi fare il paragone perché neanche l'hai vissuto il prima. Quello che consumiamo in più sono tutte cose artificiose ed autoimposte, come tripla confezione di protezione per il formaggio certosino e altre puttanate.

E comunque hai scritto una delle banali ragioni: improduttività. Allora cerca di sistemare le cose in modo che la gente sia produttiva, no? Dipende dal periodo storico, o forse meglio, da chi ci dovrebbe gestire?

Ma come è possibile che più andiamo avanti, le cose dovrebbero migliorare e farci campare di prepotenza grazie alla tecnologia, e invece peggiorano? Ma vi rendete conto dell'assurdità?

C'avrei da continuare per pagine e pagine su roba che abbiamo sotto gli occhi e non ce ne rendiamo conto, ma lasciamo stare che andiamo OT.


----------



## dadensa (26 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedete?
> 
> Non è che ci sia qualcosa di strano su come funziona il mondo, si è semplicemente scelto un modello economico aritmeticamente insostenibile per l' eternità.
> 
> ...


E' come la popolazione, abbiamo un modello vive sulla crescita demografica per far sì che le nuove generazioni lavorino per quelle in pensione, senza considerare che la popolazione non può crescere all'infinito, anzi. Ci ostiniamo a pensare, anche giustamente per carità, che dobbiamo essere più sostenibili e che ognuno debba fare la propria parte ma non trovo mai nessuno che dica che per quanto uno possa impegnarsi a ridurre il proprio impatto sulla terra non sarà mai a saldo zero, a meno che non si riduca la popolazione. Mi chiedo sempre perchè il tema del sovrappopolamento venga così sottovalutato quando a mio parere è tra gli elementi principali dei problemi che oggi vediamo.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la cacata della spensieratezza dopo anni di lockdown e greenpass, ma perché la Francia tappezzata di centrali nucleari che tutti vogliono dovrebbe avere problemi di un qualche tipo per i costi dell'energia, gas e quant'altro?


perchè il popolo deve stare impaurito e impoverito. cosi loro governano meglio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> E' come la popolazione, abbiamo un modello vive sulla crescita demografica per far sì che le nuove generazioni lavorino per quelle in pensione, senza considerare che la popolazione non può crescere all'infinito, anzi. Ci ostiniamo a pensare, anche giustamente per carità, che dobbiamo essere più sostenibili e che ognuno debba fare la propria parte ma non trovo mai nessuno che dica che per quanto uno possa impegnarsi a ridurre il proprio impatto sulla terra non sarà mai a saldo zero, a meno che non si riduca la popolazione. Mi chiedo sempre perchè il tema del sovrappopolamento venga così sottovalutato quando a mio parere è tra gli elementi principali dei problemi che oggi vediamo.


si ma il problema della sovrappopolazione come lo risolvi? mandi i marines in africa, in cina o in india a controllare che non scopino?


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il sistema economico occidentale ha grosse falle, ma ripeto, è innegabile che mediamente ci siamo seduti e pretendiamo sostentamento dallo Stato in maniera nettamente superiore all'apporto che diamo al suo funzionamento... che poi si parla di Stato come fosse un entità terza, si ha una percezione della cosa pubblica completamente fuorviante che peggiora le cose drammaticamente.
> 
> Io non penso assolutamente che il cinese sia mio nemico, osservo invece che eroghiamo prestazioni (una banale visita medica per esempio) che costerà tra professionista sanitario, struttura e amministrazione un 250€ a star bassi, ad un infinità di persone che non solo non versano 1€ ma oltretutto ricevono ulteriori sussidi per vivere e non lavorare... come può funzionare senza fare debito? Come collettività diamo molto meno di quello che pretendiamo, non credo ci siano dubbi... poi che non sia l'unico problema ok ma è un problema enorme.


Ma il sostentamento dello Stato non è un problema, anzi, è l'unico modo per far funzionare un'economia.
Un'economia sana non può pregiudicare un intervento statale. Non esiste.

Il problema è che non produci ricchezza.
La tua economia sta andando a rotoli perché non privilegi la produzione interna, quella politica che molti sostenitori del libero mercato a oltranza odiano perché autarchia e che è la stessa politica che si attua in Cina. Noi viviamo di importazioni altrui.
Si sta andando a rotoli perché si esporta molto meno.
Si sta andando a rotoli perché anziché investire sul patrimonio nazionale, lo svendi, disinvestendo completamente da settori strategici.
E questi settori strategici finiscono nelle mani di multinazionali straniere al soldo di altre potenze. Vedasi la liberalizzazione dei parafarmaci, che ha spostato i guadagni dal terribile e schifoso cartello dei farmacisti (ITALIANI!), trattati peggio dei cartelli della coca colombiani, ai filantropi francesi di Carrefour e Auschan.
E qualcuno pensa pure che liberalizzare i taxi sia la soluzione. Così ammazziamo il cristiano che ha comprato il taxi di tasca sua e ingrassiamo le tasche di Uber.
Poi però ci lamentiamo che Uber e compagnia, i cosiddetti colossi del web, non pagano le tasse in Italia. Intanto però li facciamo entrare noi, in nome della "globalizzazione".
Sempre ai francesi, oltre che agli americani prima, hai permesso che venisse svenduta la nostra industria automobilistica. E mentre nel CDA di Stellantis l'Eliseo è azionista, noi siamo rimasti col cerino in mano.

Io lo dicevo da tempo qui dentro: non esiste la globalizzazione. Esiste il colonialismo.


Poi possiamo discutere sul fatto che i sussidi come il RdC non servano. Quello l'ho detto anch'io tante di quelle volte che ormai non ho nemmeno più voglia di ripeterlo.
Il RdC è solo l'ennesimo bonus a pioggia dato perché non si vuol fare politica del lavoro seriamente, ma si vuole dare la mancetta elettorale. Come gli 80 € di quel pagliaccio di Renzi.

Il problema è che non c'è più un'economia. E di conseguenza si va avanti mettendo rattoppi (come il RdC, appunto) per non voler affrontare il problema.
Perché affrontare il problema, ricordiamocelo, vuol dire togliere il pane dalla bocca degli stessi plutocrati che hanno messo al potere questa classe politica.

Riguardo la questione del debito, anche qui è uno specchio per le allodole. Non fare debito è impossibile. L'ho già spiegato l'altra volta.
Quand'anche tu tagliassi i rami improduttivi e liberalizzassi tutti i servizi, non arriveresti MAI a uscita 0. Avresti sempre un minimo di uscita, le cosiddette spese di gestione.
Tuttavia, dato che hai liberalizzato, hai di fatto tagliato le spese per investimento, il che vuol dire che hai impoverito il Paese. Impoverendo il paese hai perso su tre fronti:

Hai perso in imposte dirette, perché le persone perdono il lavoro, e quindi la tassazione italiana che si basa sul reddito va a morire;
Hai perso in imposte indirette, perché essendo povere le persone non spendono;
Hai perso nel ritorno degli investimenti (ROI).
E mentre le tue entrate si comprimono considerevolmente, le tue uscite si moltiplicano. Perché non solo hai le spese di gestione che, seppur ridotte, rimangono in bilancio, ma hai anche i sussidi all'indigenza che devi fornire alle persone. Vedasi le esenzioni sanitarie.

Quindi meno spendi e più finisci per spendere. Ti ricordi il famoso detto "più spendi e meno spendi"? Ecco esattamente questo.
Non puoi non fare debito per ridurlo. Devi aumentarlo per ridurlo, aumentando gli investimenti nel breve per rimettere in moto l'economia generando ricchezza, e con la ricchezza generata ridurre l'indebitamento nel tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il problema della sovrappopolazione come lo risolvi? mandi i marines in africa, in cina o in india a controllare che non scopino?



Si risolverebbe da solo come ha sempre funzionato per ogni essere vivente, con la selezione naturale.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2022)

È fisiologico e ciclico che prima o poi riapparirà un nuovo uomo forte (Speriamo buono, stavolta) che faccia poltiglia di tutta questa melma giudaico massonica. E speriamo che stavolta arrivi fino in fondo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si risolverebbe da solo come ha sempre funzionato per ogni essere vivente, con la selezione naturale.


devi sperare che la selezione naturale agisca prima della fine del mondo pero


----------



## dadensa (26 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il problema della sovrappopolazione come lo risolvi? mandi i marines in africa, in cina o in india a controllare che non scopino?


Assolutamente.
Ma non lo trovo mai come ordine del giorno negli incontri nazionali, europei, internazionali (con anche gli stati che più si riproducono).
Può servire a poco certo, ma ad esempio il tema del cambiamento climatico è quantomeno entrato nelle intenzioni politiche sovranazionali e vi è un tentativo di trovare le soluzioni e la gente, soprattutto le nuove generazioni, hanno una sensibilità sul tema.
Il limitare le nascite viene visto sempre come una sorta di argomento tabù, questa è la mia sensazione. C'è una famiglia che fa 8 figli nel 2022? Nell'immaginario comune, giornali etc, viene vista solo con una connotazione positiva.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> devi sperare che la selezione naturale agisca prima della fine del mondo pero



La selezione naturale agisce da sempre.

E' l'uomo che la altera, facendo campare di forza uomini sempre più deboli e consentendo a popolazioni senza autocontrollo di prosperare, attingendo le risorse del pianeta ad esaurimento. In genere per motivi di buonismo.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È fisiologico e ciclico che prima o poi riapparirà un nuovo uomo forte che faccia poltiglia di tutta questa melma giudaico massonica. E speriamo che stavolta arrivi fino in fondo


Amico mio, @admin , non avvicinarmi questi vassoi d'argento, se no finisco per scrivere cose che non voglio e ti tocca bannarmi per evitare di violare la Legge Mancino.


----------



## Marilson (26 Agosto 2022)

E' importante sottolineare che la fine dell'era della "spensieratezza e dell'abbondanza" non e' un evento incontrollabile, ma un evento intensionale. Hanno deciso questo.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Ma non lo trovo mai come ordine del giorno negli incontri nazionali, europei, internazionali (con anche gli stati che più si riproducono).
> Può servire a poco certo, ma ad esempio il tema del cambiamento climatico è quantomeno entrato nelle intenzioni politiche sovranazionali e vi è un tentativo di trovare le soluzioni e la gente, soprattutto le nuove generazioni, hanno una sensibilità sul tema.
> Il limitare le nascite viene visto sempre come una sorta di argomento tabù, questa è la mia sensazione. C'è una famiglia che fa 8 figli nel 2022? Nell'immaginario comune, giornali etc, viene vista solo con una connotazione positiva.


La limitazione delle nascite dovrebbe esserci nelle aree mondiali in cui crescono a dismisura.
In Europa le nascite sono già calate parecchio, pure troppo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Ma non lo trovo mai come ordine del giorno negli incontri nazionali, europei, internazionali (con anche gli stati che più si riproducono).
> Può servire a poco certo, ma ad esempio il tema del cambiamento climatico è quantomeno entrato nelle intenzioni politiche sovranazionali e vi è un tentativo di trovare le soluzioni e la gente, soprattutto le nuove generazioni, hanno una sensibilità sul tema.
> Il limitare le nascite viene visto sempre come una sorta di argomento tabù, questa è la mia sensazione. C'è una famiglia che fa 8 figli nel 2022? Nell'immaginario comune, giornali etc, viene vista solo con una connotazione positiva.


ma non lo troverai mai come ordine del giorno perche limitare le nascite è infattibile, come controlli africani, cinesi e indiani, gli africani non hanno manco l'anagrafe che funziona, basti vedere quanti casi di giocatori africani con età falsificate. Alla fine le nascite, almeno in occidente è successo cosi, si riducono con lo sviluppo tecnologico e il miglioramento della vita, pure qua da noi prima avevi famiglie numerose e nel giro di 1 o 2 generazioni c'è la crisi demografica.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Amico mio, @admin , non avvicinarmi questi vassoi d'argento, se no finisco per scrivere cose che non voglio e ti tocca bannarmi per evitare di violare la Legge Mancino.



Beh, io intendo un uomo forte buono, stavolta. Ma che ci liberi una volta per tutte


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari"


la differenza è che in Italia sentiamo questa frase dal 2008...in Francia è una cosa nuova

la Grecia è di recente uscita dal monitoraggio Troika, l'unica attenzionata più di noi negli ultimi 15 anni...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La selezione naturale agisce da sempre.
> 
> E' l'uomo che la altera, facendo campare di forza uomini sempre più deboli e consentendo a popolazioni senza autocontrollo di prosperare, attingendo le risorse del pianeta ad esaurimento. In genere per motivi di buonismo.


non è questione di buonismo, lo sviluppo tecnologico ha fatto si che tecnologie in campo agricolo e in campo medico diventassero via via meno costose e quindi accessibili ai piu.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la differenza è che in Italia sentiamo questa frase dal 2008...in Francia è una cosa nuova


Eppure a sentire la campagna elettorale sembra di essere in un boom economico... Tagli alle tasse, pensioni più ricche e prima, flat tax, pace fiscale... E li votano pure!


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eppure a sentire la campagna elettorale sembra di essere in un boom economico... Tagli alle tasse, pensioni più ricche e prima, flat tax, pace fiscale... E li votano pure!


mah, io sento da 15 anni dire dalla gente "c'è crisi"...una crisi senza fine


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Ma non lo trovo mai come ordine del giorno negli incontri nazionali, europei, internazionali (con anche gli stati che più si riproducono).
> Può servire a poco certo, ma ad esempio il tema del cambiamento climatico è quantomeno entrato nelle intenzioni politiche sovranazionali e vi è un tentativo di trovare le soluzioni e la gente, soprattutto le nuove generazioni, hanno una sensibilità sul tema.
> Il limitare le nascite viene visto sempre come una sorta di argomento tabù, questa è la mia sensazione. C'è una famiglia che fa 8 figli nel 2022? Nell'immaginario comune, giornali etc, viene vista solo con una connotazione positiva.


Non lo trovi nell'ordine del giorno perché l'aumento delle nascite in quei paesi è ciò che vogliono.
Più persone nascono in quei paesi, più la povertà continua ad alimentare i flussi migratori.
Più aumentano i flussi migratori più persone vengono qui, mescolando le varie etnie (se dico razze qualcuno si offende) tra coppie miste e politiche come lo ius soli.
Più la nazionalità viene compromessa dalla promiscuità, meno sentimento nazionale c'è (vedasi i francesi di seconda generazione, che si sentono ancora algerini, tunisini e via cantante).
Meno sentimento nazionale c'è, più possibilità c'è per i plutocrati di continuare a fare soldi, incitando guerre fra poveri per chi si svende a prezzi più bassi pur di lavorare.


----------



## MagicBox (26 Agosto 2022)

Non mi ero accorto neanche che fosse cominciata l’era dell’abbondanza e della spensieratezza 

sarò stato distratto


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Eppure a sentire la campagna elettorale sembra di essere in un boom economico*... Tagli alle tasse, pensioni più ricche e prima, flat tax, pace fiscale... E li votano pure!


Beh, in Sicilia, ai tempi dei Corleonesi, se chiedevi se ci fosse la mafia, ti rispondevano di no.

Diciamo che, chiedere agli stessi autori del disastro se c'è un disastro, è un po' come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Mi sfugge che consumiamo più di quello che produciamo.*
> 
> Ti ripeto che la mia qualità di vita non è migliorata rispetto a decenni fa, come quella di tanti altri. Come popolazione non siamo aumentati, mi sembra che mangio le solite cose di anni fa, ed è tutta roba che dovrebbe arrivare dal mercato interno salvo qualche menghiata tipo un frutto esotico ogni tanto.
> 
> ...


Ti sei risposto da solo, campiamo molto di più e con una qualità di vita millemila volte più alta nella fascia anziana rispetto a 30-40 anni fa, la percentuale di lavoratori produttivi rapportata alla popolazione è scesa bruscamente sempre rispetto a 30-40 anni fa, abbiamo complessivamente migliori servizi, più cibo e più differenziato di 30-40 anni fa, automobili pro-capite non parliamone... nel 90 prendevi un aereo a 40€ andata e ritorno per il week-end? 

La tecnologia credo abbia ritardato/mitigato gli effetti dell'inevitabile. La fascia 25-60 non potrebbe mantenere tutti gli altri anche ammettendo che lavorassimo tutti, aggiungiamoci il tasso di non lavoratori.. va bè fine O.T.

Se devono arrivare tempi duri bene fa Macron a mettere tutti sull'attenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, in Sicilia, ai tempi dei Corleonesi, se chiedevi se ci fosse la mafia, ti rispondevano di no.
> 
> Diciamo che, chiedere agli stessi autori del disastro se c'è un disastro, è un po' come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono.


Loro dicono quello che l'elettore capra vuole sentirsi dire.
L'elettore capra vuole qualcuno che gli dica che andrà tutto bene, che abbasseranno le tasse, si andrà in pensione prima e meglio, che si colino a picco i barconi degli immigrati.
Che poi siano cose totalmente impraticabili all'italiano medio non importa, già tanto è se sa leggere la pagina sportiva...
Abbiamo i politici che meritiamo, non è un caso che chi può ed è furbo va via e si gode il naufragio da fuori!
Io ormai ho perso le speranze, mi tengo da parte qualcosa e mi comprerò un po' di macerie quando questo paese sarà andato incontro al muro verso il quale corre sempre più velocemente


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non lo trovi nell'ordine del giorno perché l'aumento delle nascite in quei paesi è ciò che vogliono.
> Più persone nascono in quei paesi, più la povertà continua ad alimentare i flussi migratori.
> Più aumentano i flussi migratori più persone vengono qui, mescolando le varie etnie (se dico razze qualcuno si offende) tra coppie miste e politiche come lo ius soli.
> Più la nazionalità viene compromessa dalla promiscuità, meno sentimento nazionale c'è (vedasi i francesi di seconda generazione, che si sentono ancora algerini, tunisini e via cantante).
> Meno sentimento nazionale c'è, più possibilità c'è per i plutocrati di continuare a fare soldi, incitando guerre fra poveri per chi si svende a prezzi più bassi pur di lavorare.


In poche parole la globalizzazione


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è questione di buonismo, lo sviluppo tecnologico ha fatto si che tecnologie in campo agricolo e in campo medico diventassero via via meno costose e quindi accessibili ai piu.



Già, peccato che il medesimo sviluppo tecnologico non è in grado di sostentare la vita di persone che non producono niente, perché venute al mondo in sovrannumero e in contesti non opportuni.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo, campiamo molto di più e con una qualità di vita millemila volte più alta nella fascia anziana rispetto a 30-40 anni fa, la percentuale di lavoratori produttivi rapportata alla popolazione è scesa bruscamente sempre rispetto a 30-40 anni fa, abbiamo complessivamente migliori servizi, più cibo e più differenziato di 30-40 anni fa, automobili pro-capite non parliamone... nel 90 prendevi un aereo a 40€ andata e ritorno per il week-end?
> 
> La tecnologia credo abbia ritardato/mitigato gli effetti dell'inevitabile. La fascia 25-60 non potrebbe mantenere tutti gli altri anche ammettendo che lavorassimo tutti, aggiungiamoci il tasso di non lavoratori.. va bè fine O.T.
> 
> Se devono arrivare tempi duri bene fa Macron a mettere tutti sull'attenti.



Beh, anche tu ti sei risposto da solo quando hai citato l'improduttività. Ed è un motivo che dipende solo ed esclusivamente dalla pianificazione e dalla competenza di chi dovrebbe governare.

Per quanto riguarda l'altra considerazione, certo che campiamo di più, ma lavoriamo mediamente anche di più. Inoltre non penso che tutti gli scompensi economici siano dovuti a case di cura o aerei presi per un viaggio. Se prendi un aereo vuol dire che qualcuno lo costruisce e quindi è lavoro che gira, come per le auto.

Quindi sostanzialmente ci troviamo nelle peste solo perché non campiamo i nostri vecchi dopo la pensione? Mah, non penso, sai.

Per quanto detto dal moccioso francese, i tempi duri arriveranno, ma non certo per volere divino.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Loro dicono quello che l'elettore capra vuole sentirsi dire.
> L'elettore capra vuole qualcuno che gli dica che andrà tutto bene, che abbasseranno le tasse, si andrà in pensione prima e meglio, che si colino a picco i barconi degli immigrati.
> Che poi siano cose totalmente impraticabili all'italiano medio non importa, già tanto è se sa leggere la pagina sportiva...
> Abbiamo i politici che meritiamo, non è un caso che chi può ed è furbo va via e si gode il naufragio da fuori!
> Io ormai ho perso le speranze, mi tengo da parte qualcosa e mi comprerò un po' di macerie quando questo paese sarà andato incontro al muro verso il quale corre sempre più velocemente


@Trumpusconi, è il prezzo da pagare con la democrazia.

Io l’ho detto: la democrazia è solo apparenza, perché il popolo sovrano non esiste.
Per essere sovrano dovresti avere conoscenze su tutti gli argomenti, ma non è possibile. Per nessuno.
Il che vuol dire che ti devi affidare alla rappresentanza, che essendo libera di agire senza rispettare l’impegno elettorale, per la famosa libertà di coscienza, fa di fatto gli interessi con la componente sociale con cui sono collusi.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> In poche parole la globalizzazione


Io preferisco usare il termine corretto di colonialismo.
Globalizzazione, così come la sua controparte comunista chiamata “internazionalismo”, è un termine di propaganda.
Tipo liberalizzazione, anziché svendita di settori strategici.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque a me certi discorsi fanno un po' ridere.
> 
> La dura realtà è che Cina, India, Africa e molti altri stanno adesso campando alle nostre spalle. Del mondo occidentale, cioè.
> 
> ...


Il tuo discorso mi piace, ma mi piace accarezzare la strada della banalità dicendo che con la millenaria impostazione "noi e loro" (chiunque sia il noi e il loro) non si andrà molto lontani. Se è vero che per un "isoletta" come Taiwan rischia di scoppiare la guerra mondiale a causa di una materia prima che hanno in gran parte solamente loro, sembra chiaro che un po' tutti hanno bisogno di tutti (l'Italia ha bisogno del gas russo etc). 

Potenzialmente si potrebbe fare questo (cioè mettersi d'accordo) e ben altro. In pratica, miliardi su miliardi, e tantissime risorse, vengono bruciati inutilmente. Siamo e resteremo in questa fase primordiale di noi e loro.

Il discorso di Macron è odioso, perché non ci hanno invaso gli alieni e il sole non si è spento; il danno ce lo siamo fatti noi, globalmente non ci siamo organizzati al meglio.
Pare che non sia solamente una questione di sovrappopolazione (vedi i soliti discorsi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTznEIZRkLg&t=77s). Anche fermandosi a 9-10 miliardi i problemi non saranno risolti.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso mi piace, ma mi piace accarezzare la strada della banalità dicendo che con la millenaria impostazione "noi e loro" (chiunque sia il noi e il loro) non si andrà molto lontani. Se è vero che per un "isoletta" come Taiwan rischia di scoppiare la guerra mondiale a causa di una materia prima che hanno in gran parte solamente loro, sembra chiaro che un po' tutti hanno bisogno di tutti (l'Italia ha bisogno del gas russo etc).
> 
> Potenzialmente si potrebbe fare questo (cioè mettersi d'accordo) e ben altro. In pratica, miliardi su miliardi, e tantissime risorse, vengono bruciati inutilmente. Siamo e resteremo in questa fase primordiale di noi e loro.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, amico, a parte ringraziarti per la condivisione, sono d'accordo pure io su una maggiore collaborazione globale. Una collaborazione autentica.

Non voglio dividere il mondo in "noi" e "loro", ed accaparrarmi alcun diritto. Non è che con quel discorso io vorrei mantenere una premiership e relegare gli altri a eterni gregari.

Però purtroppo le cose si sono evolute così, ed adesso ci sono degli squilibri che rischiano di fare molto male a noi (sicuramente) e anche a "loro", che non si accorgono di quanto stanno crescendo in maniera disordinata, e ahimè, letale per il pianeta.

Di sicuro abbiamo cominciato a danneggiare il pianeta, ma adesso (a parte forse gli USA) ci stiamo dando faticosamente una regolata, e gli altri non dovrebbero ignorare, dopo aver "approfittato" del jump tecnologico ed economico da noi fornitogli, che stanno peggiorando la situazione, solo perché vogliono far sentire la propria voce. Danni dovuti a contesto di sovrapopolazione, climatico ed economico.

Purtroppo saprai bene anche tu che le logiche sovrannazionali di cooperazione per il benessere comune non esistono, e quindi navighiamo a vista.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso mi piace, ma mi piace accarezzare la strada della banalità dicendo che con la millenaria impostazione "noi e loro" (chiunque sia il noi e il loro) non si andrà molto lontani. Se è vero che per un "isoletta" come Taiwan rischia di scoppiare la guerra mondiale a causa di una materia prima che hanno in gran parte solamente loro, sembra chiaro che un po' tutti hanno bisogno di tutti (l'Italia ha bisogno del gas russo etc).
> 
> Potenzialmente si potrebbe fare questo (cioè mettersi d'accordo) e ben altro. In pratica, miliardi su miliardi, e tantissime risorse, vengono bruciati inutilmente. Siamo e resteremo in questa fase primordiale di noi e loro.
> 
> ...



Le risorse sono quelle che sono, non bastano per tutti, penso che questa sia l' unica cosa oggettiva dove tutti saremo d' accordo.

Con africani e asiatici che piano piano, ma costantemente migliorano le loro condizioni di vita, ha un solo significato: siccome le risorse sono un numero definito, vuol dire che ce ne portano via un pezzo a noi ( anche sul fatto che i consumatori principali sono gli occidentali a livello pro-capite, saremo tutti d' accordo dato che è oggettivo).

E' tutto qui il succo, c'è un solo modo per mantenere l' ordine delle cose, ma penso non piacerebbe a nessuno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa gente mi fa davvero ridere.. questi presidente e politici che hanno fondato tutto il sistema su economia basato sulla produzione e consumismo a gogo.
> 
> Se c'è una crisi climatica ed energetica è solo perché si ha deciso di fondare un modello fondato sulla produzione.
> 
> Attenzione, sono il primo a dire che questi beni sono comodi e ci facilitano la vita. Ma santo cielo mi spiegate per quale motivo vedo famiglie con 3/4 tv in casa una per ogni stanza? Il figlioletto scemo al computer per non si sa quante ore? Famiglie con 2/3 macchine "hehehe ma come vado al lavor1111, facile11 parlate tu che sei solo111"...



Io ho solo una TV in casa di 55 pollici, poi c'è il telefono con cui sto scrivendo ora, il mio PC (Windows) l'Apple Airbook della tipa, il suo Airpad i suoi due IPhone 12 uno max e l'altro normale, uno per il lavoro ed uno per la sua vita privata. Poi c'è anche una PlayStation 4. Dove sarebbe il problema? Sono apparecchi che passano più tempo spenti che accesi. Aldilà dei telefoni ovviamente. 

Io a livello personale ho due macchine, una che uso tutti i giorni e l'altra sportiva per il weekend etc. Una è Euro 4, l'altra Euro 2.

Non penso d'essere una persona cattiva per via di queste cose. Così come non sono un illuso e so che questo pianeta morirà prima o poi, ma spero che sia sempre più poi che prima. Ma finché non mi imporanno il cambiamento, perché dovrei privarmi del mio stile di vita? Ma non ci penso neanche. 

E chi va in bici al lavoro per me non è migliore di chi va in macchina o chi ha 4 tv non è peggiore di chi non ne ha. 

Io spero di non arrivare al punto in cui dovremmo dilazionare cibo, acqua, mezzi di trasporto etc. Per poter sopravvivere e far vivere il pianeta. Per me vivere una vita così non ha senso, non ha senso manco far vivere la terra in maniera agonizzante. A sto punto meglio che esploda prima il pianeta. La vita va vissuta e goduta più che si puo' e la terra è qui proprio per questo motivo! La terra in un certo senso è nostra serva. 

È sempre l'uomo che dice che la terra non va spolpata. Non è mai sceso Dio a dire "Non si fa così" o la terra non ha mai fatto comparire scritte che recitavano "Basta mi state uccidendo" quindi di che stiamo parlando? 

Cavolate e basta secondo me. Se noi abbiamo le braccia e le mani per tagliare le piante con la motosega un motivo ci sarà no? 

Ed io sono uno che non butta mai una carta in giro per strada o nei boschi etc. Sto facendo un discorso piuttosto razionale. È un po' lo stesso discorso che si fa ai vegani, se noi siamo in cima alla catena alimentare ci sarà un motivo no?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho solo una TV in casa di 55 pollici, poi c'è il telefono con cui sto scrivendo ora, il mio PC (Windows) l'Apple Airbook della tipa, il suo Airpad i suoi due IPhone 12 uno max e l'altro normale, uno per il lavoro ed uno per la sua vita privata. Poi c'è anche una PlayStation 4. Dove sarebbe il problema? Sono apparecchi che passano più tempo spenti che accesi. Aldilà dei telefoni ovviamente.
> 
> Io a livello personale ho due macchine, una che uso tutti i giorni e l'altra sportiva per il weekend etc. Una è Euro 4, l'altra Euro 2.
> 
> ...



Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma su alcuni punti non sono d'accordo.

La Terra non è nostra serva. E' nostra madre.

Ci sembra di essere i padroni del pianeta perché abbiamo sviluppato intelligenza e civiltà, ma la Terra un giorno farebbe pure abbastanza presto a liberarsi di noi.

Dobbiamo conviverci con garbo, perché difficilmente nell'universo esiste un posto come questo, questa magia del Creato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma su alcuni punti non sono d'accordo.
> 
> La Terra non è nostra serva. E' nostra madre.
> 
> ...




Io sono d'accordo con te. Diciamo che dire che è nostra serva forse è troppo, ma rende l'idea del concetto. Ed è altrettanto chiaro che puo' spazzarci via quando e come vuole... Di esempi ne abbiamo se guardiamo indietro nella storia, basta pensare all'era glaciale. 

Motivo in più per portarle rispetto (cosa che personalmente ho sempre fatto) ma per cercare di godermi tutto quel che c'è nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2022)

Al di là delle varie considerazioni che son state fatte in queste pagine, dopo aver letto l’intervista integrale la mia sensazione è che Macron, più che fare riflessioni sui massimi sistemi, volesse preparare i(e giustificare ai) francesi ai cetrioloni che a breve elargirà a piene mani.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2022)

Non scrivo molto su queste tipologie di topic ma mi piace molto leggere. Devo fare un grosso complimenti al forum che è popolato da utenti che sono in grado di alimentare le discussioni con le giuste (chi più, chi meno) considerazioni e anche se, a volte, divergenti, ognuno dal suo punto di vista propone spunti di riflessione interessanti.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non scrivo molto su queste tipologie di topic ma mi piace molto leggere. Devo fare un grosso complimenti al forum che è popolato da utenti che sono in grado di alimentare le discussioni con le giuste (chi più, chi meno) considerazioni e anche se, a volte, divergenti, ognuno dal suo punto di vista propone spunti di riflessione interessanti.


Diciamo che il mercato del Milan ci dà un grosso vantaggio.
Mentre Maldini e Massara contano i centesimi per capire se riusciamo o meno a prendere un giocatore, noi tifosi possiamo prenderci il nostro tempo per curare altri interessi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il problema della sovrappopolazione come lo risolvi? mandi i marines in africa, in cina o in india a controllare che non scopino?



Beh....beh...  
Qualcosa in quelle zone andrebbe fatto, e forse molto più di un semplice controllo anti-scopata da parte di militari guardoni.
Tra una 30ina di anni la popolazione africana supererà i 2,3 miliardi di individui (e il mondo conterà 10 miliardi di persone)
Sempre nel 2050 si stima che la Nigeria avrà lo stesso numero di abitanti degli Stati Uniti.
Sono numeri ingestibili


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh....beh...
> *Qualcosa in quelle zone andrebbe fatto,* e forse molto più di un semplice controllo anti-scopata da parte di militari guardoni.
> Tra una 30ina di anni la popolazione africana supererà i 2,3 miliardi di individui (e il mondo conterà 10 miliardi di persone)
> Sempre nel 2050 si stima che la Nigeria avrà lo stesso numero di abitanti degli Stati Uniti.
> Sono numeri ingestibili



Tipo?


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tipo?


Io comincerei con il regalare loro una televisione.
Magari si distraggono.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io comincerei con il regalare loro una televisione.
> Magari si distraggono.



C’è il rischio che con la TV stiano ancora di più in casa a riprodursi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Non posso scriverlo oppure stavolta il ban non me lo leva proprio nessuno! 
E poi comunque andrebbe "contro" la legge di Dio
Comunque non parlo ne di guerra, ne di missili, ne di sterminio o simili, ma una cosa ben più semplice.

Che sarebbe anche ingiusta, me ne rendo conto, però necessaria...
E non solo per l'africa eh, ma anche per India, Cina e altre nazioni che stanno procreando come non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non posso scriverlo oppure stavolta il ban non me lo leva proprio nessuno!
> E poi comunque andrebbe "contro" la legge di Dio
> Comunque non parlo ne di guerra, ne di missili, ne di sterminio o simili, ma una cosa ben più semplice.
> 
> ...



Ti sei risposto da solo. Non esistono mezzi legali praticabili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Agosto 2022)

comunque non penso il problema sia la sovra popolazione. Ci siamo sempre scannati per le risorse, anche quando eravamo 100 milioni sul pianeta. Ed oggi siamo 8 miliardi e muoiono più persone per obesità che per fame. E' tutto proporzionale alla tecnologia, possiamo anche essere 100 miliardi eh sulla Terra con una tecnologia superiore a quella attuale.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno.
> In Italia avrà il mio voto chiunque avrà il coraggio di dire "*signori, va tutto malissimo: è tempo di sacrifici durissimi e scelte impopolari*"


Quindi voterai Conte  .

Ha fatto un discorso del genere un mese fa  .


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi voterai Conte  .
> 
> Ha fatto un discorso del genere un mese fa  .


Per precisa scelta personale evito i politici con QI in singola cifra


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per precisa scelta personale evito i politici con QI in singola cifra


Però condividi pensieri, parole e programmi.... Interessante


----------



## Albijol (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mah, io sento da 15 anni dire dalla gente "c'è crisi"...una crisi senza fine


E non sbagliano... Siamo in crisi dal 2007 più o meno. Industriale e demografica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Non esistono mezzi legali praticabili.



E chi ha detto che il mezzo legale debba essere l'unica opzione praticabile?
Quando noi ormai non esisteremo più su questa terra i nostri discendenti si mangeranno tra loro proprio come fanno gli scorpioni in caso di sovrappopolazione.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *E chi ha detto che il mezzo legale debba essere l'unica opzione praticabile?*
> Quando noi ormai non esisteremo più su questa terra i nostri discendenti si mangeranno tra loro proprio come fanno gli scorpioni in caso di sovrappopolazione.



Tra poco non avrai nemmeno più le altre opzioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però condividi pensieri, parole e programmi.... Interessante


Con Conte? Leggi meglio


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, amico, a parte ringraziarti per la condivisione, sono d'accordo pure io su una maggiore collaborazione globale. Una collaborazione autentica.
> 
> Non voglio dividere il mondo in "noi" e "loro", ed accaparrarmi alcun diritto. Non è che con quel discorso io vorrei mantenere una premiership e relegare gli altri a eterni gregari.
> 
> ...


Sì, assolutamente; la favoletta da mulino bianco della cooperazione e dell'usare il massimo della nostra intelligenza e logica è appunto una favola.
Resta la realistica strada del compromesso minimo tra "ognuno pensa per sé" e l'evitare l'autodistruzione.

Una cosa incoraggiante spiegata dall'esperto del video che ho linkato consiste in questa sorta di indottrinamento dei paesi più sviluppati nei confronti dei più arretrati. Questa non è una teoria, ma sono dati appurati ricavati a fine "esperimento" (iniziato decenni fa):
sembra illogico, ma se lasci poveri i paesi poveri, nonostante le malattie, questi crescono a dismisura; se invece migliori le condizioni igienico-sanitarie e gli dai educazione, la popolazione si stabilizza e smette finalmente di crescere.

Alcuni studi hanno smentito l'idea per cui tutti i mali nascono dal fattore della popolazione mondiale in crescita. In ogni caso sarebbe un buon inizio.

Alla fine sembra che uno dei fattori chiave è il CONTROLLO: devi controllare le cose e gli eventi (crescita popolazione, distribuzione risorse, qualità dei progetti (fatti da persone)).
Devi controllare.
Poi certo questo "controllo" a volte sembra logico e non dà da pensare (come controllare la crescita di una popolazione educandola). Altre volte meno: vedi le discussioni sul venire controllati circa l'uso e la quantità di televisori in casa e tutto il resto


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le risorse sono quelle che sono, non bastano per tutti, penso che questa sia l' unica cosa oggettiva dove tutti saremo d' accordo.
> 
> Con africani e asiatici che piano piano, ma costantemente migliorano le loro condizioni di vita, ha un solo significato: siccome le risorse sono un numero definito, vuol dire che ce ne portano via un pezzo a noi ( anche sul fatto che i consumatori principali sono gli occidentali a livello pro-capite, saremo tutti d' accordo dato che è oggettivo).
> 
> E' tutto qui il succo, c'è un solo modo per mantenere l' ordine delle cose, ma penso non piacerebbe a nessuno.


E dire che uno psicologo (se non sbaglio Barry Schwartz) in una conferenza azzardò questa ipotesi: se si spostassero risorse dai paesi più ricchi a quelli meno poveri in un colpo solo miglioreresti la vita a entrambi i tipi di paesi. 
Secondo lui, ovviamente quelli poveri uscirebbe dalla miseria; 
quelli ricchi starebbero pure meglio, perché l'eventuale bassa qualità della vita e i malesseri di milioni di persone non sono dovuti a fattori economici, non verrebbero risolti aumentando ulteriormente le risorse. Anzi a suo dire di risorse ne abbiamo anche troppe: abbiamo tutto, basta guardare i centri commerciali. In fondo, ad oggi, abbiamo consumato senza problemi: con le dovute differenze, ma anche raccogliendo soldi per qualche mese/anno, tantissimi di noi hanno la libertà di comprare vestiti, roba tecnologica, viaggiare, affittare, comprare/cambiare auto moto. E nonostante questo, quanti si dicono soddisfatti?

Il discorso lui l'aveva articolato meglio, ma lo ricordo così. E' un po' buonista e sempliciotto. Concordo con lui quando vedo i classici frustrati dalla vita che passano dalla grande punto al suv di turno, pensando che questa azione gli giovi in qualche misura.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh....beh...
> Qualcosa in quelle zone andrebbe fatto, e forse molto più di un semplice controllo anti-scopata da parte di militari guardoni.
> Tra una 30ina di anni la popolazione africana supererà i 2,3 miliardi di individui (e il mondo conterà 10 miliardi di persone)
> Sempre nel 2050 si stima che la Nigeria avrà lo stesso numero di abitanti degli Stati Uniti.
> Sono numeri ingestibili


il problema è cosa andrebbe fatto  gia in africa l'anagrafe non funziona visto quanti casi di giocatori africani con età fasulle ci sono in giro, figuriamoci l'implementare il controllo delle nascite


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E dire che uno psicologo (se non sbaglio Barry Schwartz) in una conferenza azzardò questa ipotesi: se si spostassero risorse dai paesi più ricchi a quelli meno poveri in un colpo solo miglioreresti la vita a entrambi i tipi di paesi.
> Secondo lui, ovviamente quelli poveri uscirebbe dalla miseria;
> quelli ricchi starebbero pure meglio, perché l'eventuale bassa qualità della vita e i malesseri di milioni di persone non sono dovuti a fattori economici, non verrebbero risolti aumentando ulteriormente le risorse. Anzi a suo dire di risorse ne abbiamo anche troppe: abbiamo tutto, basta guardare i centri commerciali. In fondo, ad oggi, abbiamo consumato senza problemi: con le dovute differenze, ma anche raccogliendo soldi per qualche mese/anno, tantissimi di noi hanno la libertà di comprare vestiti, roba tecnologica, viaggiare, affittare, comprare/cambiare auto moto. E nonostante questo, quanti si dicono soddisfatti?
> 
> Il discorso lui l'aveva articolato meglio, ma lo ricordo così. E' un po' buonista e sempliciotto. Concordo con lui quando vedo i classici frustrati dalla vita che passano dalla grande punto al suv di turno, pensando che questa azione gli giovi in qualche misura.


Tranquillo, finirà come dice questo psicologo, sta già succedendo.

Ma come vedi non sarà semplice e la gente lo accetterà con estrema difficoltà


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2022)

Magari la gente la smetterà di andare al ristorante e ordinare l'asporto praticamente tutti i giorni, di comprarsi l'ultimo iphone appena uscito, di comprarsi vestiti di qualità discutibile ma che hanno un marchio ben visibile, prendere l'auto per andare al supermercato a 20 minuti a piedi, di tenere accesi i condizionatori e riscaldamenti per tutta la giornata 

Tutto sto schifo non mi dispiacerebbe finisse, una società basata su ciò che si vede su instagram, il/la coglioncello/a che si fa la vacanza aggratis, che mangia a destra e a manca, che indossa vestiti non suoi, che dà consigli di vita senza aver alzato un dito o lavorato cinque minuti in tutta la sua futile esistenza 

Rimango basito quando sento "sarà un salasso accendere i termosifoni", ma dov è il bisogno? Nell'80% dell'Italia ci sono temperature sopra i 10 gradi in pieno inverno, in casa fa comunque più caldo, ti pesa non stare a mezze maniche in casa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> *Magari la gente la smetterà di andare al ristorante e ordinare l'asporto praticamente tutti i giorni, di comprarsi l'ultimo iphone appena uscito, di comprarsi vestiti di qualità discutibile ma che hanno un marchio ben visibile, prendere l'auto per andare al supermercato a 20 minuti a piedi, di tenere accesi i condizionatori e riscaldamenti per tutta la giornata*
> 
> Tutto sto schifo non mi dispiacerebbe finisse, una società basata su ciò che si vede su instagram, il/la coglioncello/a che si fa la vacanza aggratis, che mangia a destra e a manca, che indossa vestiti non suoi, che dà consigli di vita senza aver alzato un dito o lavorato cinque minuti in tutta la sua futile esistenza
> 
> Rimango basito quando sento "sarà un salasso accendere i termosifoni", ma dov è il bisogno? Nell'80% dell'Italia ci sono temperature sopra i 10 gradi in pieno inverno, in casa fa comunque più caldo, ti pesa non stare a mezze maniche in casa?



Non credo proprio, si farà di tutto per continuare quello stile di vita, per le donne sarà più semplice, via di only fans per tutte, per i ragazzetti invece sarà più dura e quindi via di truffe e crimine per racimolare soldi da buttare nel cesso. Praticamente una società sempre più formata da mignotte e criminali


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio, si farà di tutto per continuare quello stile di vita, per le donne sarà più semplice, *via di only fans per tutte*, per i ragazzetti invece sarà più dura e quindi via di truffe e crimine per racimolare soldi da buttare nel cesso. Praticamente una società sempre più formata da mignotte e criminali


Se i maschi saranno alla fame non potranno inviare soldi alle dolci fanciulle su onlyfans  E fine del ciclo della vita. 

A proposito del discorso delle troppe risorse...ho scoperto da poco l'incantevole mondo di onlyfans: i tizi che hanno sganciato oltre 1000 euro solamente a una singola tizia, così che la suddetta li chiami per nome durante la diretta ("dimmi *nome*...cosa vuoi che mi tolgo...le mutandine o il reggiseno?). E lo sperma volo' via, assieme a 1000 euro. 

Altre invece sbloccano "foto bonus", solamente ai più affezionati. Wow, tipo gioco di ruolo alla Final Fantasy. 

Continuamo pure a campare questo mondo di nullità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se i maschi saranno alla fame non potranno inviare soldi alle dolci fanciulle su onlyfans  E fine del ciclo della vita.
> 
> A proposito del discorso delle troppe risorse...ho scoperto da poco l'incantevole mondo di onlyfans: i tizi che hanno sganciato oltre 1000 euro solamente a una singola tizia, così che la suddetta li chiami per nome durante la diretta ("dimmi *nome*...cosa vuoi che mi tolgo...le mutandine o il reggiseno?). E lo sperma volo' via, assieme a 1000 euro.
> 
> ...



Con internet non ci sono confini, ci sarà sempre qualcuno nel mondo che i soldi ce li ha e ci saranno sempre i poveracci che si spaccano la schiena per 4 lire che non vedranno l'ora di regalare i loro sudati guadagni a una pagliaccia su internet per una foto dei piedi.

Considera che ora ci sono pure ragazzi che si travestono da donna e fanno "le gamer" in modo da spillare soldi ai rincoglioniti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se i maschi saranno alla fame non potranno inviare soldi alle dolci fanciulle su onlyfans  E fine del ciclo della vita.
> 
> A proposito del discorso delle troppe risorse...ho scoperto da poco l'incantevole mondo di onlyfans: i tizi che hanno sganciato oltre 1000 euro solamente a una singola tizia, così che la suddetta li chiami per nome durante la diretta ("dimmi *nome*...cosa vuoi che mi tolgo...le mutandine o il reggiseno?). E lo sperma volo' via, assieme a 1000 euro.
> 
> ...



Solitamente quelli che pagano per le foto sono i classici boomer bavosi 40-50-60enni  
Quelli di età inferiore vanno direttamente di "telegram" a gratisse sfruttando proprio questi allocchi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solitamente quelli che pagano per le foto sono i classici boomer bavosi 40-50-60enni
> Quelli di età inferiore vanno direttamente di "telegram" a gratisse sfruttando proprio questi allocchi


Magari fossero solo i boomer.

Tutta la gente che fa donazioni a youtuber e pagliacci vari sono ragazzini


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se i maschi saranno alla fame non potranno inviare soldi alle dolci fanciulle su onlyfans  E fine del ciclo della vita.
> 
> A proposito del discorso delle troppe risorse...ho scoperto da poco l'incantevole mondo di onlyfans: i tizi che hanno sganciato oltre 1000 euro solamente a una singola tizia, così che la suddetta li chiami per nome durante la diretta ("dimmi *nome*...cosa vuoi che mi tolgo...le mutandine o il reggiseno?). E lo sperma volo' via, assieme a 1000 euro.
> 
> ...


gente malata, con 1000€ ti fai un bel giretto fuori, ti diverti, ti acculturi, e tocchi con mano


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2022)

Voglio fare una riflessione.. ho il like su diverse testate europee.. Equipe, Daily Mail, fonti tedesche ecc ecc..

In tutti gli articoli dell'aumento del costo energetico si vedono solo lamentele su lamentele.

Però nella realtà ancora non vedo città in fiamme, non vedo parlamenti invasi..niente nada de nada

E qui il caro Pazzomania entra in scena.

Evidentemente la gente in Europa si lamenta ma mangia ancora bene.

Altrimenti non si capisce.

Quando un popolo è al minimo la prima cosa che fa è mettere in fiamme tutto.

Evidentemente la pizza ed il Kebab sono ancora buoni


----------



## vota DC (27 Agosto 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Magari la gente la smetterà di andare al ristorante e ordinare l'asporto praticamente tutti i giorni, di comprarsi l'ultimo iphone appena uscito, di comprarsi vestiti di qualità discutibile ma che hanno un marchio ben visibile, prendere l'auto per andare al supermercato a 20 minuti a piedi, di tenere accesi i condizionatori e riscaldamenti per tutta la giornata
> 
> Tutto sto schifo non mi dispiacerebbe finisse, una società basata su ciò che si vede su instagram, il/la coglioncello/a che si fa la vacanza aggratis, che mangia a destra e a manca, che indossa vestiti non suoi, che dà consigli di vita senza aver alzato un dito o lavorato cinque minuti in tutta la sua futile esistenza
> 
> Rimango basito quando sento "sarà un salasso accendere i termosifoni", ma dov è il bisogno? Nell'80% dell'Italia ci sono temperature sopra i 10 gradi in pieno inverno, in casa fa comunque più caldo, ti pesa non stare a mezze maniche in casa?


A Milano a novembre è una media di 10 gradi ma a dicembre e gennaio una media di 4 con massime ben sotto i 10.
Gli sprechi sono altri. Tipo Ennio Morricone morto soffocato per FRATTURA DEL FEMORE nella clinica privata perché "troppa fatica girarlo" con chissà quanti medici e infermieri che lo seguivano sulla carta.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglio fare una riflessione.. ho il like su diverse testate europee.. Equipe, Daily Mail, fonti tedesche ecc ecc..
> 
> In tutti gli articoli dell'aumento del costo energetico si vedono solo lamentele su lamentele.
> 
> ...


se durano i risparmi e i redditi di cittadinanza penso che non vedremo nulla di tutto ciò, forse si lamenteranno i nostri nipoti se le disgrazie continueranno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se durano i risparmi e i redditi di cittadinanza penso che non vedremo nulla di tutto ciò



Aggiungerei anche che i popoli europei sono debosciati e totalmente "allevati in cattività", anche con la fame e la miseria vera tre quarti di gente non farà una sega. Le proteste a base di gessetti colorati d'altronde sono un must...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei anche che i popoli europei sono debosciati e totalmente "allevati in cattività", anche con la fame e la miseria vera tre quarti di gente non farà una sega. Le proteste a base di gessetti colorati d'altronde sono un must...


ma si, poi internet è un indicatore di benessere, finchè ci sono masse di persone che scrivono e postano scoregge non mi preoccuperei più di tanto


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2022)

La notizia è Federica Pellegrini che si sposa e la Serbia che cancella il gay/ lgpt+- pride


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglio fare una riflessione.. ho il like su diverse testate europee.. Equipe, Daily Mail, fonti tedesche ecc ecc..
> 
> In tutti gli articoli dell'aumento del costo energetico si vedono solo lamentele su lamentele.
> 
> ...


Qui in Italia, si parla di autunno. Vedremo...c'è da dire che le bollette sono belle alte per molti e cibi e riviste sono aumentate di prezzo.


----------

